# HDPE Bunk Board Material - Cheap



## FishingCop (Mar 6, 2010)

After reading and researching HDPE material for bunk board slats, I located the following site that will cut custom sizes and round the edges free. You can order 1/2", 3/4" or 1" material. The prices are the best I've found and certainly far cheaper than the places you buy them already made/advertised as bunk board slats/slides/covers, etc. This company custom cuts the material in several colors made for cutting boards. As an example, I found one place that wants $17.25 for a 1/2"x3"x54", plus shipping - and that is far cheaper than most others - but, no custom sizing.

This place only wants $12.15 for the same exact size, plus reasonable shipping, and will cut any size you want. I'm planning on measuring the length of my bunks and ordering 3 1/2" for the whole length.

Just go here and put in your dimensions, thickness, color and you get the price right then.

https://www.cuttingboardcompany.com/custom.asp


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 7, 2010)

Great Find there FC


----------



## kkrueger (Mar 19, 2010)

That's a really cool site. good prices too. I see me getting all kinds of customized pieces.


----------



## Froggy (Mar 25, 2010)

My very first floor mods where used cutting boards, I just took them out after 20 years, indestructable.


----------



## Zum (Apr 2, 2010)

I was walking through the shopping mall this winter and by accident I seen a guy carrying a sheet of 2 by 4 foot pvc(teflon?)cutting board.He works as a meat cutter and was throwing it out,said store policy was to replace them every 4 months.I took it off his hands....might be a good place to look for some cheap bunk covers.Big retail chains should all have them.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 3, 2010)

There is about a $12 difference between 2 pieces of white and the other colors. :shock:


----------



## FishingCop (Apr 8, 2010)

The ones I ordered came today. They look great, nice quality cuts and rounded edges. All I have to do is drill/counter-sink the hole and they're ready to go  I ordered four, 4' pieces - my bunks are 8' long and I didn't want to pay extra shipping for 8' lengths of cutting-board. Total with shipping was $69.10. Not as cheap as I thought it would be, but I didn't know I had 8' bunks at the time I was pricing this stuff....


----------



## ober51 (May 4, 2010)

I'm looking to use this stuff on the bottom of my transom as a place to attach all transducers, other electronics, etc. What is the thickness I woudl want - 1/2, 3/4, or 1"? I was thinking 3/4" and then a piece that is 5 inches by 10 inches. I would then attached that to the boat and attach items to that rather than keep drilling new holes.


----------



## ober51 (May 8, 2010)

Anyone have pictures on how to attach this stuff to the transom?

Do I counter sink screws? Any tips would be good before I buy.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 8, 2010)

ober51 said:


> Anyone have pictures on how to attach this stuff to the transom?
> 
> Do I counter sink screws? Any tips would be good before I buy.


Would 3M 5200 work?


----------



## ober51 (May 17, 2010)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> ober51 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone have pictures on how to attach this stuff to the transom?
> ...



I heard you have to groove the material and then clamp it somehow. I will likely screw it in, just waiting to buy a strip, procrastination at its finest.


----------



## Hanr3 (Nov 21, 2010)

The HDPE cuts easily with all your wood working tools. Cuts like butter, but a butter knife won't cut it. :mrgreen:


----------

